# Friesian x TB



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like him a lot. He looks suited to pretty much anything you'd want to use him for.

I will say that I don't like the look of his left front hoof in the second pic. It looks almost like he's not standing on his hoof, but is standing on his fetlock. :shock:


----------



## evilc123 (Jul 17, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I like him a lot. He looks suited to pretty much anything you'd want to use him for.
> 
> I will say that I don't like the look of his left front hoof in the second pic. It looks almost like he's not standing on his hoof, but is standing on his fetlock. :shock:


Thanks! Here's a pic of just that leg/hoof more close up:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know what it is about that pic, but I looked at it for a good five minutes before I posted that. It just looks...off...in that second pic (where you say he's unshod).


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yeah, I don't know what it is about that pic, but I looked at it for a good five minutes before I posted that. It just looks...off...in that second pic (where you say he's unshod).


I think it has to do with the soil surrounding his hoof in that pic. It looked weird to me at first too.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think he's a really nice boy and I'm glad that he fell into hands that appreciate him and bringing out his best. For years I've been reading stuff that people say about friesian crosses and such. How they're just a fad and that people are just in love with the hair, blah, blah, blah. I've seen one or two that aren't that great but for the most part I've seen some pretty nice horses with that cross. Hair or no hair he's beautiful and looks to be built for almost anything you would like to do with him.


----------



## evilc123 (Jul 17, 2012)

LoriF said:


> I think he's a really nice boy and I'm glad that he fell into hands that appreciate him and bringing out his best. For years I've been reading stuff that people say about friesian crosses and such. How they're just a fad and that people are just in love with the hair, blah, blah, blah. I've seen one or two that aren't that great but for the most part I've seen some pretty nice horses with that cross. Hair or no hair he's beautiful and looks to be built for almost anything you would like to do with him.


 Thank you so much! Here are the "before" pics...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice horse. I would not say that he was emaciated in those "before" pictures, though. his weight was just a bit light for going into winter.

he had the bucked knees that many thbds have or, maybe it's more of a crooked knee.

your challenge will be to ride him in a way that does not build upon his natural tendency to keep his head high, and tense (perhaps) and get an overdeveloped lower neck muscle muscle. you'll need to work on getthin him to reach forward and a bit more down, something that's not so natural for Fresians. nothing extreme, just don't let him learn to go with his head up and back, allowing the lower neck to bulge downward.


----------



## Bamii (Dec 1, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> your challenge will be to ride him in a way that does not build upon his natural tendency to keep his head high, and tense (perhaps) and get an overdeveloped lower neck muscle muscle. you'll need to work on getthin him to reach forward and a bit more down, something that's not so natural for Fresians. nothing extreme, just don't let him learn to go with his head up and back, allowing the lower neck to bulge downward.


Agree with the above. Friesians tend to develop more lover neckmuscle because of their natural neck position, they have a very vertical neck. 

It looks like a whole different horse! He doesnt have a friesian look that much. He's 'thinner' / has less body than the most friesians crosses I know. But he's very handsome :wink:


----------



## evilc123 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bamii said:


> Agree with the above. Friesians tend to develop more lover neckmuscle because of their natural neck position, they have a very vertical neck.
> 
> It looks like a whole different horse! He doesnt have a friesian look that much. He's 'thinner' / has less body than the most friesians crosses I know. But he's very handsome :wink:


Yes, he h as a naturally high head carriage, especially playing around in turnout. Here's a pic of him at work. I like the way he carries himself, but I'm biased.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I know it's not a riding critique but he does look to be doing what we are saying lol.

He appears to be lifted well in the back which is great but is behind the vertical and breaking poorly, I would want him to stretch down and out and he appears to be bracing and on the forehand.

Agree I like his build. You see the TB and not the Friesian but when you start to pick him apart you can see it easily. Very handsome boy!

(Agree he wasn't emaciated before. I picky about weight and like to reserve emaciated for the horses that truly are. He looks better now. Maybe a tad on the heavier side but well cared for)


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I really like this cross! Good luck- you two make a great pair!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a horse designed for higher level dressage. Laid back shoulder, higher head carriage without the stargazing of an Arab, good solid hind leg, adequate bone, solid top line. 

Really good horse.


----------

